
We've stopped using rSpec ... - qhoxie
http://blog.caboo.se/articles/2008/11/4/we-ve-stopped-using-rspec
======
mhartl
I do use RSpec, but I have some of the same reservations as Courtenay. This is
really a more general problem with any third-party library: using gems,
plugins, etc. can give you a big leg up if they provide the functionality you
need, but they also represent another point of failure.

I sometimes get frustrated when people say "Why not just use 3rd party library
_X_?" I'll tell you why: because it will eventually break.

~~~
ericwaller
I think this is more of a problem with ruby gems then 3rd party libraries in
general. Maintaining gems across dev/test/prod environments is probably more
complicated than just packaging 3rd party source with your app.

It's certainly possible to package gems with the app, but I don't know of any
established best practice for it.

~~~
catch23
If you're on rails, it's rake rails:freeze:gems. If you're using Merb, you can
use frozen-merb. If you're just using some adhoc ruby script, you can always
install your necessary gems in your home directory in .gems or something and
symlink that whenever you need it.

------
pmarsh
Christ I haven't even had the chance to finish jumping on the rSpec bandwagon
and now it's time to get off?

I must be getting old I can't keep up. :)

~~~
orib
This is why I don't jump on bandwagons, but instead use software based on my
own evaluation. I try to avoid letting hype influence my decisions.

I find a pinch of skepticism goes a long way.

------
burke
I'm using Shoulda for all my projects now. It's a lot more concise.

------
bjclark
Yawn.

Who cares what entp uses as a testing framework?

~~~
qhoxie
It's not _that_ they stopped, it's _why_ they stopped. Reading the comments
sheds light on even more problems with rspec and options for other testing
stacks.

------
qhoxie
What about bacon? I have heard good things but never used it myself.

~~~
jamesbritt
I've used it on a small Ramaze project. Quite nice.

------
thomasfl
What's wrong with good old Test::Unit and TDD?

